# Dead terribilis with black spots



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi all,

A few days ago I noticed that an older juvenile mint terribilis that I got about a month ago had some small black spots -- they looked like specks of dirt, but they didn't seem to wash off. It was all green on the back and legs (adult coloration). It otherwise seemed normal. It had been in a 10-gallon with my other adult terribilis, which is a bit larger. They seemed to compete for food, so I separated them and left the one with the spots in the 10-gallon, so it wasn't stressed by a new tank.

Unfortunately, I was going out of town for a couple days, and the frog died while I was gone. This was only one day after I noticed the spots and separated the frogs. My pet sitter put the body in the fridge, but my vet is on vacation so I can't get an expert opinion. The other frog that I put into a different tank still seems normal. I got it as a juvenile about a year and a half ago.

Does anyone know what this problem might be? I am of course most concerned if it might be something contagious.

Thanks,
Melody


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

This is almost certainly a case of bacterial or fungal skin infection. It is best treated with a lotion of Silversulfadiazene. It could have been initiated by parasitic worms burrowing through th frogs skin.


----------

